# RMS Clerk, any info??



## Pea (4 Mar 2005)

I have just put my paperwork in to join the Army as an RMS Clerk. I was wondering if anyone who currently fills this position, or is knowledgeable about it could give me some insight. Information about both the training I will undergo, as well as the every day duties after I am trained would be very helpful!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Gouki (4 Mar 2005)

Hey, I'm going clerk myself and my father posts on these boards as Chief Clerk, he had this to say about the trade:



			
				Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> Hello.  I am a Chief Clerk currently working as a Management Services Officer (Finance Log Position). I am AirForce on an Army base (purple trade as we are ref to).   Here are some very BASIC facts:
> 
> Finance Officer(Capt) - Basically you would be working with budgets and ensuring you keep the Commander out of Jail    And you would ensure to the Commander (Base Commander) that all are making financial decisions in a very VERY responsible manner and that all are trained and aware of their responsibilities - after all it is the Tax Payers money we work with.  As a Lieutenant you would probably start off as an Accounting Officer (usually in charge of a Cashier and in some cases an Orderly Room full of Clerks doing pay and admiinistration)
> 
> ...



As far as things I know, RMS CLK is a one of (if not the biggest) trade in the military. Clerks are always needed so it's a good trade to get into. They tend to look after their own people pretty well and promotions come at a good rate. Another big benefit is that unlike some other trades which will try to retain you if you want to remuster (infantry/arty for example) RMS CLK will actually help you move on to other things. This is a big reason I picked RMS as my initial trade in my military career. It will teach me some very good administration skills and will (willfully) act as a stepping stone that will help me become something else. I am looking at intelligence officer or MARS officer - I don't know, but RMS CLK will help me get there and provide a solid foundation along the way.

So you going army? If you end up in a field unit, you can expect to be doing some marches and going out to the field with the troops - though your living conditions will be a vast improvement over the unit you're attached to. If you aren't in a field unit, things will be more of the norm although you will be still going out on some ruck marches as my father has been doing this past year.

Air Force is cushier, haven't had a clerk tell me otherwise yet. Atmosphere is more relaxed and easy going and there is basically nothing you would encounter in a field unit.. it's pretty much a routine 8-4.

Navy is a bit unusual. Work hours are somewhat  ... stacked throughout the day when on a ship. You may finish your clerk work for the day and then a few hours later be expected to do something else ... ship inspections, fire hazard teams, boarding party.. on a ship everyone has some side jobs as well that need to be taken care of. Back at port it's a regular 8-4 job once again.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Pea (6 Mar 2005)

Steve,

Thank you very much for your helpful information. It's nice to get some information from someone who has knowledge on being a RMS Clerk. Anyone I have spoken to at the Recruiting Center, or various members of the forces didn't have much to say. Most just say "it's an office job that lazy people choose." I find that statement very offensive and completely wrong, which is why I have been searching for some true insight into this position!

I feel it is the right position for me as I feel a strong urge to join the forces, and I have felt this way for a while. I was never sure which career would suit me, but RMS Clerk caught my eye. I am currently attending college to be a Legal Office Assistant, but I just don't feel that civilian office life is the life for me. 

I have chosen to go Army, because I like that I will have the opportunity to go into the field and participate in other tasks like that. I love challenge and I feel that this position will provide me with that, as well as a some what regular working schedule.

I guess I should admit that my interest in the forces stemmed from 4 years as an Army Cadet. I know that Cadets is far different from the Forces, but it definitely worked to peak my interest in what the Forces do and how great it is.

I think I gave quite a bit of info on why I have chosen this path, but I felt that it might be relevant. Thanks again for taking the time to give me some much appreciated info. If you have anymore insight or even opinions feel free to share with me. It's nice to know someone who has chosen a path similar to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gouki (6 Mar 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> Thank you very much for your helpful information. It's nice to get some information from someone who has knowledge on being a RMS Clerk. Anyone I have spoken to at the Recruiting Center, or various members of the forces didn't have much to say. Most just say "it's an office job that lazy people choose." I find that statement very offensive and completely wrong, which is why I have been searching for some true insight into this position!



It is a very offensive and wrong statement. Without clerks, people wouldn't get paid and orders wouldn't get relayed and ammo wouldn't get replenished etc, just like without the combat arms there would be no military period and without the pilots no bombing capabilities etc etc .. I know that X trade snubs Y trade who snubs Z trade but I wish some of these people would see the big picture which is that everyone depends on everyone and all serving the same military.



			
				Card_11 said:
			
		

> I feel it is the right position for me as I feel a strong urge to join the forces, and I have felt this way for a while. I was never sure which career would suit me, but RMS Clerk caught my eye. I am currently attending college to be a Legal Office Assistant, but I just don't feel that civilian office life is the life for me.
> 
> I have chosen to go Army, because I like that I will have the opportunity to go into the field and participate in other tasks like that. I love challenge and I feel that this position will provide me with that, as well as a some what regular working schedule.
> 
> I guess I should admit that my interest in the forces stemmed from 4 years as an Army Cadet. I know that Cadets is far different from the Forces, but it definitely worked to peak my interest in what the Forces do and how great it is.



Sounds like you're sort of like me then. If you aren't totally sure what you want to be then RMS CLK is a good starting point for the reasons I mentioned above. And if you do like it and stay, it's a good trade who will (usually) be pretty good to you in return. Lots of opportunities for a pencil pusher: my father once got offered a job in Seoul (sp?), South Korea in the Embassy (have to ask him for details but I think I got that right) but we had to turn it down because we couldn't take our pets with us (not to mention that if we did we'd probably find out they were for dinner that night .. literally). But that's an example of some of the opportunities available.



			
				Card_11 said:
			
		

> I think I gave quite a bit of info on why I have chosen this path, but I felt that it might be relevant. Thanks again for taking the time to give me some much appreciated info. If you have anymore insight or even opinions feel free to share with me. It's nice to know someone who has chosen a path similar to me.
> Thanks!



I'll get my father to comment in here and tell you some more


----------



## Pea (6 Mar 2005)

> It is a very offensive and wrong statement. Without clerks, people wouldn't get paid and orders wouldn't get relayed and ammo wouldn't get replenished etc, just like without the combat arms there would be no military period and without the pilots no bombing capabilities etc etc .. I know that X trade snubs Y trade who snubs Z trade but I wish some of these people would see the big picture which is that everyone depends on everyone and all serving the same military.



I definitely agree with you. People need to take a step back, and have a look at the big picture. They would see that everyone works together to make things run smooth.



> Sounds like you're sort of like me then. If you aren't totally sure what you want to be then RMS CLK is a good starting point for the reasons I mentioned above. And if you do like it and stay, it's a good trade who will (usually) be pretty good to you in return. Lots of opportunities for a pencil pusher: my father once got offered a job in Seoul (sp?), South Korea in the Embassy (have to ask him for details but I think I got that right) but we had to turn it down because we couldn't take our pets with us (not to mention that if we did we'd probably find out they were for dinner that night .. literally). But that's an example of some of the opportunities available.



I believe that this would be a great trade to get into because so many opportunities seem to exist. I think that this will be a career that I will really enjoy and stay with. But it is very comforting to know that there is the ability to move to other positions if it isn't. Wow, that was quite an opportunity that your father was offered.



> I'll get my father to comment in here and tell you some more



I would really appreciate that! Thanks again!


----------



## Love793 (8 Mar 2005)

I would love to see the look on someones face, when they say that RMS clerks are lazy, and then go to one to sort out some sort of pay or other admin issue.

People to never offend in the military

1. RMS Clerks (They control your pay)
2. Supp Techs (They give you New Kit)
3. Cooks (They feed you)
4. Mechs (They fix your brakes, and guns)


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2005)

Ain't that the truth! Those are all very important things not to mess with!


----------



## Chief Clerk (11 Mar 2005)

OK, a Junior Clerk (Private) will go to our school in Borden,Ontario call The Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL) where many other trades along with RMS do training (Supply techs, Truckers, etc).  I am not sure how long your initial trades training is (2mos+) but not much longer than 2 months.  You will learn the very basics of administration (various forms, may touch on pay, how to run a mail room, typing, security, how to finds answers in very complicated books, etc, etc) - have some fun meeting new people, and maybe getting drunk now and then if thats your bag!  Then your Posted (moved) to your first unit.  Now this unit may depend on what uniform you pick (Navy, Army or AirForce) as they like to keep beginner clerks in the element they choose when they at least start off.  At your new unit you will be sent normally to a Base Orderly Room/Unit Orderly Room where you will get fully involved in Pay and Administration of your entire Base 1000+ or your smaller unit (500-).  You will be teamed up with a more experienced clerk who will help you along the way.  Yes sometimes the job CAN be boring (your looking at a screen most of the day).  Once you learn the basics and get your first Base or small unit behind you its time for the field or ship or a Squadron.  In these places you can play Soldier and Navy Guy etc and get to do what they do also along with your job.  On a ship or in a field unit you may be given many responsibilities which make you an important person to many of your comrades.  Everyone likes to have a buddy who can help with their pay and administration!  You help them out they help you out (scratching each others back).  You can ask for anyplace in Canada - most trades cannot do this.  As you get higher on the totem pole you can ask to go outside Canada also!
What other trade offers you to be around jet fighters one posting, sail the seven seas another and then go shoot the crap out of stuff in another posting (Army)!
So yes without doubt somedays can be pretty humdrum (sitting in the office), but other days can be really exciting!  Many of us DO like sitting in an office and continuously helping others (team mates) or customers out - it can be very rewarding!  And the added bonus of working in an office is being in the know - you will see what I mean by this when you join our gang of clerks!  WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Ennasa (11 Mar 2005)

Im in the process of applying and making my 3 career choices hasnt been easy.   I found RMS Clerk to my liking as well as Supp Tech. I was just wondering if its as easy for Supp Tech's to make career changes later on as it seems to be for RMS Clerk's.   

Thanks


----------



## Pea (13 Mar 2005)

Chief Clerk,

Thank you very much for your information. That is exactly what I was looking for. I really like the sound of it all, and I can't wait to be in and start my career as an RMS Clerk.  If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been a Clerk? It sounds like you really like your job. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## peace_lover (2 Mar 2007)

I am currently getting ready to do my QL3 rms clerk trainning this summer however, I was wondering and making confirmation that there is no field portion.  it is becasue I plan on gettng laser eye surgery.  There is apparently this rule in CF that if you get laser eye surgery, you can't be working in the field for a minimum of 6 months.


----------



## Zertz (5 Mar 2007)

I'm not on a doctor, I just play one from time to time in the theatre, but I have never heard of that rule or regulation. There is a 6 mo wait after laser eye for medical recategorization (to ensure stabilisation of eyesight). Again, someone more in the know should hopefully answer that.

Are you going on the 17 Jun 07 crse in Borden?


----------



## gaspasser (5 Mar 2007)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I would love to see the look on someones face, when they say that RMS clerks are lazy, and then go to one to sort out some sort of pay or other admin issue.
> 
> People to never offend in the military
> 
> ...


..you forgot to add Truckers (if it moves, they operate it, espceially SNOWPLOWS)
..and Traffic Techs!  (they handle your baggage when you deploy, amoung other things)
In general, anyone who wears the Logistics capbadge.  We have ways of making your day very, very bad!
Pea, PM inbound!


----------



## Springroll (5 Mar 2007)

I will fully admit I used to make fun of clerks and such....until I got a tasking as a clerk with the Rangers BC Det.
Here I am doing a clerks job and I do not know how you keep your brains straight with all the access and such...its making me loopy!

Clerks have got my full respect now....unless they mess up my pay


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

Just a quick note to all those that have been PMing me the past few days about RMS Clerk. I started this thread 2 years ago, and am no longer looking into this trade. Thanks though.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Mar 2007)

Have their been dates established for a summer RMS clk ql3? I'm trying to switch into the occupation, and want to know what the chances are for making it on course after my sq. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zertz (5 Mar 2007)

CFSAL Borden 17 Jun 07 - 28 Aug 07 (Not entirely sure on the end date) RMS QL3. No, I'm not on it


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Mar 2007)

Zertz said:
			
		

> CFSAL Borden 17 Jun 07 - 28 Aug 07 (Not entirely sure on the end date) RMS QL3. No, I'm not on it



May I ask why?
Don't tell me its full  :-[


----------



## Catamaran22 (7 Mar 2007)

There is a link to RMS clerk info within this website - 
http://www3.telus.net/helper33/#_TRADE_LESSON_PLANS  
[See "RMS clerk page" in there]


----------



## peace_lover (9 Mar 2007)

Zertz said:
			
		

> I'm not on a doctor, I just play one from time to time in the theatre, but I have never heard of that rule or regulation. There is a 6 mo wait after laser eye for medical recategorization (to ensure stabilisation of eyesight). Again, someone more in the know should hopefully answer that.
> 
> Are you going on the 17 Jun 07 crse in Borden?



Nope, i think im going to the one in end of May, like May 28th.  I know there are going to be a few courses running in Boredon for QL3 clerks.


----------



## Zertz (9 Mar 2007)

I don't think it's full. I've got high school. CFSAL apparently has decided not to run RMS QL3 Pt 1 (Unit) and RMs QL3 Pt 2 (Borden) for the reserves anymore. Its a pretty bum deal.


----------

